# EPLAN, altes Projekt importieren V5.x -> P8



## fe56 (27 Januar 2011)

Eigentlich sollte es ja keine Schwierigkeit sein eine "z13" Datei, die mit einer alten Programmversion erstellt wurde, mit der aktuellen P8 1.9 Enterprise zu öffnen.  Das Problem sitzt allerdings irgendwie tiefer:
Unter dem Menupunkt Importieren -> EPLAN 5-/fluidPLAN-Datenübernahme wird die Datei auch erkannt, allerdings bleibt die Seite leer wenn ich den OK-Button drücke  (ohne jegliche Fehlermeldung).

Alte Anleitungen beschreiben eine Dateistruktur, die ePlan zwingend benötigt soll, in der Art wie -> Projekte: Laufwerk:\Eplan4\P\Kundenkennung\Projekte\Beispiel projekt.P

Da in der Version P8 diese Datenstruktur so nicht auf meiner Festplatte existiert hab ich die entsprechend angelegt und erhielt so mein Stammdatenlaufwerk -> Stammdaten: Laufwerk:\Eplan4\N\Kundenkennung\Dateien

Ich geh inzwischen davon aus dass ich irgendwas übersehen habe...
Hat hier jemand einen Idee dazu?

_edit:_ Nein, wir haben aufgrund der betrieblichen Verstrickungen derzeit leider keinen Zugriff auf den Support


----------



## winnman (27 Januar 2011)

Hast du noch Eplan 5x?

bei uns hab ich alle Projekte im "normalen" Eplan 5 Zustand gelassen.
Dann im P8 die Überleitung (weiss leider zu Hause den genauen Wortlaut nicht mehr) gestartet, hat bei einzelprojekten super funktioniert, wenn icht zu viele auf einmal ausgewählt habe ist es öfter abgestürzt.


----------



## bgischel (27 Januar 2011)

fe56 schrieb:


> Unter dem Menupunkt Importieren -> EPLAN 5-/fluidPLAN-Datenübernahme wird die Datei auch erkannt, allerdings bleibt die Seite leer wenn ich den OK-Button drücke (ohne jegliche Fehlermeldung).


Welche Seite bleibt leer? Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht wirklich.

Ist das z13 denn komplett mit allen dazugehörigen Dateien (Symbolbibs etc.) gesichert worden? Ansonsten müßte sich das wirklich mal der Support oder ein Eplan-Dealer Deines Vertrauens selbst ansehen den im Normalfall ist die Übernahme kein Problem...


----------



## fe56 (28 Januar 2011)

Der Plan kommt aus einer anderen Niederlassung und es ist leider immer furchtbar umständlich an eine neue Fassung zu kommen.

Ich muss doch davon ausgehen dass die der z13 Datei das komplette Projekt enthält, denn überprüfen kann ich das nicht.

Das Fenster bleibt leer, es wird kein Projekt geöffnet, ich sehe eine leere Arbeitsoberfläche, es tut sich quasi nix. Keine Reaktion, keine Meldung.


----------



## bgischel (28 Januar 2011)

Wenn man mal an das z13 ein .zip anhängt kann man in die Datei reinschauen. Idealerweise sollten sich dort mehrere Ordner befinden wenn man das Projekt komplett gesichert hat.


----------



## eplanmfg (31 Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe hier auch das Problem einen Eplan 5.7 nach P8 zu "beamen". Allerdings steht mir nur Eplan P8 compact (=light =leid) zur Verfügung. Der oben beschriebene Menupunkt Importieren -> EPLAN 5-/fluidPLAN-Datenübernahme existiert nicht.

Was tun? Bitte um sachdienliche Hinweise.

Steffen


----------



## fe56 (8 Februar 2011)

Weitergekommen bin ich noch nicht wirklich...

Den Projektordner kann ich einsehen als ZipFile, es sind die üblichen Dateien enthalten: "P & Z _INHALT.$$$"

Ich hab auf dem gleichen Laufwerk von letztem Jahr noch ePlan Education installiert, kann es sein das die sich die Versionen beissen?


----------



## bgischel (8 Februar 2011)

Also wenn das die einzigsten im Zipfile sind dann fehlen die entscheidenen: P_pack.*zip *und Z_pack.*zip*.

So wie im Bildchen sollte es aussehen (wenn der Projektname größer 8 Zeichen ist gibt es noch die Extraausgabe des Projektverzeichnisses im Zipfile)...


----------



## Hitschkock (27 April 2011)

Hi,
soweit bin ich auch gekommen!

Die beiden Zip's und die $$$ Dateien habe ich auch.

und jetzt ?

wie gehts den nun weiter?

oder kann mir einer die Dateien bitte in eine P8 umwandeln.


----------

